# Forellenangeln auf Froya



## Katfisch (25. Januar 2019)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

wir wollen im September nach Froya die kleine Insel neben Hitra zur Anlage Gurvikdall Havfiskesenter.
Wenn nun das Wetter mal nicht so toll ist suchen wir zum Ausgleich einen
Forellensee in der Nähe.
Kann jemand von euch helfen bzw. war schon einer von euch in der Anlage.
Wo gibt es eine Angelberechtigung für die Forellenseen.

MfG

Katfisch


----------

